# Ankona / Salt Marsh owners - help please



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

I've read a number of posts with various comparisons and feedback but want some more info.

I'm ready to pull the trigger on a SM16 but have a nagging feeling that for the way I fish either the SUV or Cayenne may be a better option.

70% of the time a have to cross open water (large inland lake) to get to my favorite spots and alot of mornings an honest 1-2' chop is the norm. I'll cross the chop and then duck into the the calmer protected areas.  The other 30% of the time is inshore salt.  I'm not new to boats and understand none of these are gonna eat chop like my Pathfinder did.  Simply looking for the best choice between the SM and Ankona models.  

Important to me-I want to be able to cruise at 28-30 mph, and still have another 6-8 mph in reserve with 2 people, cooler, gear and the Bimini top deployed.  

All feedback appreciated.

Thx


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Once I settled on the company I chose to make my boat (Ankona), .. I spoke with Mel, detailed how I intended to use my boat (similar to what you describe), asked his advice as to which model would best suit my needs, then listened and followed his suggestion (SUV-17).  Three years later and still happy.. no regrets.  Obviously, the Salt Marsh 16 was not available at that time, but I've seen a couple and they look like a great option.  Regardless, I'd do the same thing today if I was looking for a boat.  Call, stop by the factory and have a chat.. then follow up with a wet test.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks. I plan to make the trip down to see Mel in the next few weeks and will definitely have that discussion with him. Just trying to narrow it down to the SM and either the Cayenne or SUV before we get there. 16 hr round trip so not much time to spend once we get there. A quick wet test of 1 or 2 hulls and then finalize the details before we head back home.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Spend a night at the Dockside Inn and Marina. Right on the inlet, priced right, close to the Ankona Shop, great restaurant on premises, great fishing right off their docks.


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Ankona and Salt Marsh skiffs and enjoyed meeting Mel at the Charleston Boat Show recently. If I was in the market for a simple skiff right now, I would buy the 16' Salt Marsh in a heartbeat.

Having said that, if you have to cross an honest 1-2' chop 70% of the time, I don't think any of these boats are right for you.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

I hear ya.  But having to cross chop many mornings would be more accurate.  Not unbearable just not ideal in the Alumacraft I currently run.   70% is the amount of time I fish the lake vs the salt.  Coming out of the Alumacraft this will be an upgrade as far as ride goes.  The other piece is that of the boats in my target price range I dig this one the most.  I also met Mel and the Charleston show and got good vibes.  Seemed no nonsense.    I pulled the trigger with a deposit and unless I really like the Cayenne when I go to wet test the SM I'm all in for the SM16.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

The Cayenne is going to give you more big water capabilities and allow for higher HP. The Native has a sharp entry nose that allows it to take a chop very well. The thing that impressed me so much about the Cayenne is how incredibly sensitive it is to trim. It will be my next skiff in the coming months.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

> I hear ya.  But having to cross chop many mornings would be more accurate.  Not unbearable just not ideal in the Alumacraft I currently run.   70% is the amount of time I fish the lake vs the salt.  Coming out of the Alumacraft this will be an upgrade as far as ride goes.  The other piece is that of the boats in my target price range I dig this one the most.  I also met Mel and the Charleston show and got good vibes.  Seemed no nonsense.    I pulled the trigger with a deposit and unless I really like the Cayenne when I go to wet test the SM I'm all in for the SM16.


There's aloaded cayenne in the classified section in the ga/sc area.  Asking 17k.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1424134268


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

indoman - I've been running my Cayenne for ~3 years now and can confidently say the skiff can run in 1-2 chop once up on plane, and safely.  Now, comfortably and dry will depend on wind direction.  Bow directly into wind or running with the wind, you'll stay dry and avoid most jarring.  A quartering wind coming onto the port or starboard side you're gonna get wet.  I don't care if the skiff has 5 ft spray rails to either side, you're getting wet because your only maybe a ft above the water.  Don't believe the hype on everyone's skiff running in 4 ft seas staying dry, etc.  

I've been in 4 footers ONCE in my skiff coming out of Vaca Pass in Marathon onto the Atlantic side.  Talk about wanting to crap your drawers.  The only reason I was out there was to get around to a public ramp.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Good info all! Thx


----------



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

I just picked up my new Cayenne from Ankona 10 days ago for use in the Louisiana marsh.  I will be crossing some open bays on some trips and after discussions on the different models and suggestions from Ankona I chose the Cayenne.  I just spent 3 hours waxing the new puppy.  I chose the Yamaha 4-stroke 50 HP.  It's the 22nd Cayenne model to date.  I wonder how many Cayennes are actually in Louisiana.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter (Aug 13, 2013)

I've got the #1 Cayenne and I love it! 

It's the boat I've dreamed of having for a looooong time. I've had her out in some pretty rough stuff that would have had me at idle speed in my old setup. So far, I've been able to run at close to full throttle no problem at all. I get wet occasionally but I don't see how you could stay dry in a boat the same size in the conditions I've been in.


----------



## Drew__Harris (Jan 13, 2014)

> I just picked up my new Cayenne from Ankona 10 days ago for use in the Louisiana marsh.  I will be crossing some open bays on some trips and after discussions on the different models and suggestions from Ankona I chose the Cayenne.  I just spent 3 hours waxing the new puppy.  I chose the Yamaha 4-stroke 50 HP.  It's the 22nd Cayenne model to date.  I wonder how many Cayennes are actually in Louisiana.


Hey I am in louisiana and would like to ome check out your boat. What part do you live in?


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Visited Mel and Rose last week and pulled the trigger on the SM 16 with a Yamaha 50.

Very impressed with how it did in a bit of chop. Also noticed the deck space seems huge for a 16' boat. Can't wait t get it!

Very hospitable folks who seemed genuinely interested in answering the bazillion questions I had. Made the 16 hour trip worth it.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> I just picked up my new Cayenne from Ankona 10 days ago for use in the Louisiana marsh.  I will be crossing some open bays on some trips and after discussions on the different models and suggestions from Ankona I chose the Cayenne.  I just spent 3 hours waxing the new puppy.  I chose the Yamaha 4-stroke 50 HP.  It's the 22nd Cayenne model to date.  I wonder how many Cayennes are actually in Louisiana.


Bump on the Cayanne for the LA marsh.  If Ankona made one with a 6" tunnel I would have bought it.  Instead I build my own to the same dimensions,  but crossed it with a mitzi in the bow.  The platform with sponsons and a tunnel is unbeatable. I can cross big lakes and just about follow a surface drive anywhere in Delacroix.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

What do SUV owners think about the saltmarsh boats and vise versa? How do they compare?


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

When I had my SUV14 up at Mels getting some work done, I saw the very first Salt Marsh 14. my simple opinion looking at the 2 side by side was that the SUV 14 with ride better with the nose but the Salt Marsh was similar in many ways. 
I think the average layout would be similar, being from the same builder and being similar price point. The Salt Marsh would be more stable as it has more flat in the water.


----------

